# 10 string Bee Bass



## Apophis (Jul 15, 2008)

I hope it wasn't posted before, if was, sorry 

Specs:
1) Black walnut body and headstock,and figured acrylicized maple board.
2) Knee-bee design.
3) Delano pick-up
4) Fanned fret (29-34 scale), 15 mm spacing, f#-b flat.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 15, 2008)

Worth every repost.


----------



## Kronpox (Jul 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Worth every repost.






truer words never spoken


----------



## darren (Jul 15, 2008)

OMFG... that one-piece figured walnut top is just...


----------



## Shannon (Jul 15, 2008)

I played a few of Gregory Bruce Campbell's Bee Basses (9-string & THREE-string) & they were incredible. Check out his Myspace for pics.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Jul 15, 2008)

Wait... Walnut? Wouldn''t that weight, like, 90lbs? Awesome! Heavy instruments are sweet. 

That is a glorious instrument which I desire greatly.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 16, 2008)

TonalArchitect said:


> Wait... Walnut? Wouldn''t that weight, like, 90lbs? Awesome! Heavy instruments are sweet.
> 
> That is a glorious instrument which I desire greatly.



I don't know about weight, but something that big is easiest played sitting down.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Jul 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> I don't know about weight, but something that big is easiest played sitting down.



Yeah, I would definitely play it sitting. I was just wondering because a friend of mine had, I think, an all-walnut bass and it had some heft to it, which I personally like.


----------



## Apophis (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah instrument is awesome, but fretboard is made from 2 pieces of figured maple  or I have something with my eyes


----------



## Zoltta (Jul 16, 2008)

That upper horn has to be the ugliest thing ive ever seen. But the rest looks sick


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 16, 2008)

Apophis said:


> Yeah instrument is awesome, but fretboard is made from 2 pieces of figured maple  or I have something with my eyes



No I think you're right, it does look like it's two matched pieces. pretty cool.


----------



## kristallin (Jul 16, 2008)

The headstock is hideous, really ruins the overall appearance of the instrument, which otherwise looks fantastic.


----------



## elvendio (Apr 23, 2009)

Do you play that thing or just use it to knock down drywall? Lets see some vids.

Awesome by the way!


----------



## phaeded0ut (Apr 23, 2009)

Really pretty beastie. If this is a repost, it was the first time I've seen this instrument. Have to agree, it looks like it was two pieces of maple for the fingerboard. The upper horn reminds me a little of the Bunny Brunnel basses Carvin used to sell, way back when. Headstock reminds me of a Trekker bass, slightly distorted. Digging the armband string mute.

How is that beastie tuned up? Starting with a low F#?


----------



## LordCashew (Apr 23, 2009)

That's one of the most "natural" looking ERBs I've ever seen. Really nice, flowing lines.

But F#-Bb tuning doesn't really make sense for a 10-string instrument. Unless it's not all in fourths, it would have to be F#-Eb or C#-Bb. I'd guess the former based on the scale length.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Apr 23, 2009)

Looks like someones overcompensating for something 

But srsly that things epic!

I WANT TO SEE 10 STRING SWEEP RUNS GO GO GO GO GO


----------



## Variant (Apr 23, 2009)

My back hurts just looking at that.  Bee makes come good shit though. I prefer the look of the signlecuts, though.


----------



## Adam (Apr 23, 2009)

Variant said:


> Bee makes come good shit though. I prefer the look of the signlecuts, though.



Another nice 10 by them but in a single cut.


----------



## TMM (Apr 23, 2009)

I know that guy, his name is Shawn, I've seen the bass in person. And it is even more beautiful up close.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Apr 23, 2009)

I'd play that thing like nuts. I could see the faces now on all the local kids' faces hahaha



elvendio said:


> Do you play that thing or just use it to knock down drywall? Lets see some vids.
> 
> Awesome by the way!



here is a 9 string bee
**


----------



## Æxitosus (Apr 23, 2009)

*orgasm!*

THAT IS AMAZING! What are the string tunings? it looks like an 8 string with an extra low string instead of a high one, yes?


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Apr 23, 2009)

Æxitosus;1475470 said:


> *orgasm!*
> 
> THAT IS AMAZING! What are the string tunings? it looks like an 8 string with an extra low string instead of a high one, yes?



I think the low string is an F#


----------



## Tommy Van Dyke (Apr 23, 2009)

That fretboard is dead sexy!!!


----------



## Shannon (Apr 23, 2009)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> I'd play that thing like nuts. I could see the faces now on all the local kids' faces hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yep, that's the bass I played. Fun as hell!


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 24, 2009)

I think the headstock on that thing is bigger than the body of most of my guitars. It makes that dude holding it look like a midget.


----------



## cyril v (Apr 24, 2009)

that bass if fuckin epic as hell.


----------

